# Bloody time wasters!!!!!



## BIGBANG (Feb 26, 2014)

I have recently developed a new respect for breeders and why they can appear short when you make enquires. I'm not a breeder but I have an adult pair of bredli and a trio of sugar gliders up for sale at the moment and I can't believe the crap you gotta put up with, had the bredli sold pretty much got prices on freight for them bought a tub to ship them in got times on flights only to be told his missus said no, then ya get them ones that want payment plans, then ya get ones that ask for photos even tho you have some on ya adds, and that's just for the snakes, the gliders have bought the best ones in, people enquiring about weather I have babies for sale, or emails starting with "I'm not interested but....." Had one that didn't want the enclosure , ok I'll do that work out a price agreed on then will you take $100 a week...NO will you take $150 a week...No, oh ok will you just sell me a pair instead of all 3 NNNNOOOO I won't. Then get cranky when you tell them to stop wasting ya time! Anyway my new adds now start with NO TIME WASTERS, yes you require a licence for these animals, no I don't do payment plans AND FOR CHRIST SAKE IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE MONEY DO NOT ENQUIRE ABOUT THESE ANIMALS!!!!!!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to the club, it's fun on this side of the fence isn't it


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 26, 2014)

How about a swap --- a small Kenyan bank for the lot ??:lol:


----------



## Viking_Python (Feb 26, 2014)

I have had one guy wanting to swap a hatchling for 4 Xbox games and 6 cans of Mother?


----------



## Umbral (Feb 26, 2014)

LMAO, that's awsome!


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 26, 2014)

Viking_Python said:


> I have had one guy wanting to swap a hatchling for 4 Xbox games and 6 cans of Mother?



Thats a good night right there!!! Smash down 6 cans and Xbox it up hard!!!


----------



## Virides (Feb 26, 2014)

If I was to undertake breeding or something similar where bartering was likely, I would likely state my terms in the ad - no trades, no cash - no sale, no payment plans, etc. Then you say that emailing/messaging/calling with a query indicates your acceptance of these terms and emails/messages will not be replied to if they refer to the aforementioned.

This way you can quickly see how many people actually read the ad or at least understand it. Then you don't need to reply or feel guilt that you haven't replied - because they broke the "contract" 

I understand that sometimes you want to just take what you can get, but to save some heartache and your time, this can help out a lot.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 26, 2014)

Virides said:


> If I was to undertake breeding or something similar where bartering was likely, I would likely state my terms in the ad - no trades, no cash - no sale, no payment plans, etc.
> 
> Mate, that's exactly how I operate. Having a pretty extensive web site that detailes EVERYTHING, I still get emails like "what have got and how much". Keep on smiling.


----------



## mjcarpentry (Feb 26, 2014)

Hahaha tell me about I'm just selling off some of my rats for five dollars each with an extensive description and six photos and still get ppl asking for me to take photos of each individual rat. Hahah can't be serious their only five dollars lol


----------



## zulu (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep its the photo collectors that can be annoying and those that you know are fishing for another party ,just say no thanks to trades unless its something i actually want.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 26, 2014)

I love the seller's on here, I have only had problems with the one who I dub as Mitey Girl lol 99% of the seller's I have dealt with have been wonderful. Jelly bean for all of you, and for all the time wasters and Noddies you deal with a big nasty scowl lol and the rough end of a pineapple :twisted:


----------



## Norm (Feb 26, 2014)

Beside selling the odd snake here & there I had my first year of being a "breeder" last year and I too was amazed at some of the requests or even people that flat out lie to you, saying they have a license, only to meet them, take the money, hand over the snake and then have to hand them back again when they admit they don't have a license. 
As far as people inquiring though, I don't really have a problem with it. Part and parcel with selling things I reckon.


----------



## spandangle (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,
Please PM further details of your item. 
I am an enginer and work on an offsore oel rig. I am buying thise items as a geft. You do not ned to wory about shipping as I will be using a shiping agent who will colect the items on my behalv. I will be using PayPal to purchase thise itams, but I will need you to forwar on $1000 to my shiping agent via Western Unon once you have receeved your funds. I will pay extra for the trouble. My shipin agent is based in Australia, but the company is in Nigeria. 
Please get back to me ASAP so I can get this orgenized.
Thanx


----------



## Viking_Python (Feb 26, 2014)

spandangle said:


> Hi,
> Please PM further details of your item.
> I am an enginer and work on an offsore oel rig. I am buying thise items as a geft. You do not ned to wory about shipping as I will be using a shiping agent who will colect the items on my behalv. I will be using PayPal to purchase thise itams, but I will need you to forwar on $1000 to my shiping agent via Western Unon once you have receeved your funds. I will pay extra for the trouble. My shipin agent is based in Australia, but the company is in Nigeria.
> Please get back to me ASAP so I can get this orgenized.
> Thanx



Yep had that one tried on me too.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm going to defend payment plans, as I am part way through one, and have bought one of my previous snakes through payment plan. Saying that, they are both near $1000 snakes; it it was 
$500 or less I can understand not wanting to do payment plans.


----------



## insitu (Feb 26, 2014)

i honestly think sellers can be too cagey these days, i see hundreds of adds saying PM or text for pics then complaints about pic collectors! i for one wouldnt buy anything i havent seen and kicked the crap out of its tyres, people seem to think if they put a high price on something people wont ask many questions and assume its good quality, but really how am i going to know what im handing you money for unless i ask you 101 questions


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 26, 2014)

l tell them the banks do payment plans not me, l take a couple of pics post them on my website and suggest they look there first and then if they are still interested "then we go to the next stage". solar 17 ~B~


----------



## critterguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Didn't even realise sellers would do payment plans, could have already been breeding a few of things I'm keen on getting into and breeding.


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 26, 2014)

Then you get the guys offering like $10 dollars


----------



## critterguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Heck no, would make sure I had $30+ for the 1st payment, would be limited to $20 fortnightly payments though (we budget heavily), so would only try to organise it for critters $150 and below.


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 26, 2014)

I know breeders do payment plans and that's good, but I'm not a breeder I am selling a one off. If you bought a fish tank out of the trading post would you expect a payment plan?


----------



## critterguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Nope, not unless it's a couple of hundred and above and then likely nope.


----------



## Virides (Feb 26, 2014)

Barrett said:


> I'm going to defend payment plans, as I am part way through one, and have bought one of my previous snakes through payment plan. Saying that, they are both near $1000 snakes; it it was
> $500 or less I can understand not wanting to do payment plans.



Payment Plans are essentially a gentlemen's agreement - verbal contract maybe written. They are both upheld under law, but they are essentially costly if you want to contest them. They are also stressful no matter how easy they are because there is always risk. When we were setting up our business, I had a chance to shoot quite a lot of questions to a lawyer with no charge (awesome) and he said the cost of getting contracts written etc is too much when you can simplify the entire situation. Simply pay up front, get your purchase. No money, no product. Either you have it, or you don't.

Payment plans are an option, but they are risky and only suit larger operations who can afford if required, litigation and repo men.

Some people don't like to pay up front as they feel they want to have some sort of control (procrastination really). Some of our customers couldn't afford our products when they first found us, but they still purchased when they saved up for it. Now since the price drop, the wait is a lot shorter.


----------



## Newhere (Feb 26, 2014)

What happened to saving up for what you want and then getting it? A payment plan is like asking a breeder to help you save (assuming you only get the animal when its paid off). I understand some people see something they want now but they haven't saved up for it and they don't want it to be sold before they can save but thats just life and a lesson learned that you should save some coin for times like that.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess my view on it comes from the fact that I have upheld my end when it comes to payment plans, and believe that anyone who enters a payment plan should uphold their end. 

I know there are people out there who are dodgy, and sometimes they don't go through with it; for whatever reason. I truly hope that those people are in the minority.

When it comes to your products I don't see the use for a payment plan; I have bought from you before and didn't use a payment plan, as the costs weren't high.

Whereas, with certain livestock, I see the upside of payment plans; especially for more expensive animals. Just as I see the upside of layby with certain stores for more expensive items. When you enter one of these agreements, if you pull out, you forfeit a certain percentage of money you have already paid; if not all money you have previously paid. So if that ends up happening then you will still have to resell the animal, but at least you still make some money from that failed plan.

That's just my view when it comes to payment plans.


----------



## Rlpreston (Feb 27, 2014)

Scrap the 'payment plan' I reckon. If it absolutely has to be done wouldn't a holding 'deposit' (non-refundable to protect seller) be enough to prevent people pulling out? 

I suppose there is never a shortage of people living outside their means and/or trying hard to convince themselves that they can afford to do so. :/ 


Back on to the OP though, what a pain people are! It's a little disappointing to have to spell things out for the layman like that. Hope you can keep your sanity!


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 27, 2014)

I can c all the different points of view going on here... Personally I have paid for all my snakes up front but I have also contacted various breeders with questions sorting the right snake (I've never rushed into a buy and have been very particular with my end choice ) so if that's messing a seller about then so be it... I will have various quality snakes available this yr and it won't take me long to become a reputable person to deal with... I agree with [MENTION=19150]Norm[/MENTION] that it's part of the selling business and if u can't handle the odd let down or messing about then basically stop selling... There is always this type of people out there and this will never change so we just got to build that bridge and continue doing r best.

Pete


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 27, 2014)

When initially making inquiries this got up my goat, as it just came across as rude, however on further inspection I realize that it's very easy these days for people to be acting on a whim and to make contact with breeders when they don't really have a clue, the resources, the cash or the attention span to follow through with their hair brain idea. I imagine breeders would get a lot of this.
That said, I will offer a very big pump up to the breeders which I recently bought a wheatbelt stimson off today (located in VIC), who i made contact with 5 months ago, kept me in the loop as they were hatching, first feeds, sheds etc. Just magnificent to deal with. They sent me 15 emails in total (and no, they weren't just replies to me hassling them for when i could pick up the little one) all without a single complaint, or gruff reply.
I must say, these efforts are not lost on buyers like myself, so I would urge all breeders to not lose faith in us just yet!


----------



## Senator358 (Feb 27, 2014)

I always pay up front and a lot of my purchases are interstate. I have no issues paying and then recieving the animals later. I have had a couple of problems with the health of animals when they arrived but since I was buying from reputable people we have had no problem working things out. 

As far as selling goes I don't do payment plans and I believe if the buyer doesn't have the cash up front then they probably don't have the cash to look after it properly either. 

I do allow people that I have dealt with before to put a holding deposit on hatchies before they are ready to leave or even before they are born and I do this myself when buying hatchies. Occasionally something happens and the buyer can't take the snake when it comes time but I still refund the deposit. 

The only thing that really annoys me is when people try to buy an animal without a license or without the correct license. Still get asked all the time. I have a list of people I will never deal with.


----------



## tahniandshae (Feb 27, 2014)

Ive let people do paymemnt plans in the past and never had a problem with it. Some people like to know they own one b4 the actually have it, or they can secure the pick of a clutch b4 they have all the money. Im cool with it. Back to original post, we will always get tyre kickers, cant change it so just live with it


----------



## critterguy (Feb 27, 2014)

I have always paid up front with my reptiles or done a trade if they were interested, only commented on the payment plan as I didn't know it was done or even an option to begin with in herp sales.

Non living items (games, new console if old one buggered) that are above $100 dollars I usually layby or sell some of my stuff/more critter (inverts) hunting and sales to get the cash as I'm crap at saving up for stuff long term but stick to payment plans like laybying easily and don't skip on payments and can save up short term fine.

Don't worry, I've had plenty of tyre kickers and people trying to barter with just selling household items, my inverts and my stuff off ebay/charity stores I get cheap and sell back at a higher/worth cost (mainly jewellery,sought after PS1 games, vintage toys etc).


----------



## Snowman (Feb 27, 2014)

If someone can commit to a payment plan. Say $100 a week. Then why don't they just save the $100 per week and pay in full. I've never understood it.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 27, 2014)

Really amusing ones are when someone sends you a txt "i wanna get a python call me"


----------



## insitu (Feb 27, 2014)

well i guess if its an $800 dollar animal whats to say you havent already sold it 8 weeks later when they have finally saved up for it, id say most people offering that are genuinely interested in owning that animal and while at the time dont have the money are willing to hand it out to you as it comes in. Some people arent interested in that and its their choice to say yes or no but i dont see the massive drama people make out they endure when someone asks, as for adds and pic collectors, theres an add on here right now with pictures of the parent animals, only its the same animal in all 3 pics, so if i was interested in buying those offspring id be first wondering why the seller has put only 1 adult up and said its both, id want pics of both especially the adult thats been left out and id be asking a lot of other questions about the animals being sold so i know im actually buying what i think i am, if i didnt ask all those questions id be an idiot, if your selling something be prepared to have people ask about it before they commit to buy, simple as that


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 27, 2014)

Snowman said:


> If someone can commit to a payment plan. Say $100 a week. Then why don't they just save the $100 per week and pay in full. I've never understood it.


Uhhhhh?..... Cause they want u to hold the snake of there choice?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 27, 2014)

I still don't take deposits but rather take people at their word.I put an reptile aside for them on the proviso that if their situation changes to let me know right away.Most of the time it works out fine.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 27, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Uhhhhh?..... Cause they want u to hold the snake of there choice?


Most breeders will hold a snake for a few weeks. Payment plan people fail at life.


----------



## insitu (Feb 27, 2014)

yeah but then they post threads whinging about how they held a snake for a few weeks and never heard back from the bloke, id prefer to take their money as it comes in if im going to offer either of those 2 deals


----------



## mungus (Feb 27, 2014)

Ramsayi said:


> Really amusing ones are when someone sends you a txt "i wanna get a python call me"


So that's why I didn't hear from you. .......,


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 27, 2014)

Dealing with bogans is never fun  This hobby is loaded to the teeth with em


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 27, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Most breeders will hold a snake for a few weeks. Payment plan people fail at life.


Not always but I c yur point... I won't be offering plans... U want u pay SIMPLE...


----------



## No-two (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm with rams. I don't bother with deposits, most of the time you can tell if someone is genuine and wanting to purchase the animal and take their word to hold it.


----------



## insitu (Feb 27, 2014)

No-two! i thought you must have been dead! you just been hiding here the whole time?


----------



## bigguy (Feb 27, 2014)

After over 30 years of breeding and selling to the public I have seen it all, specially in the last 10 years. There were a few tyre kickers in the old days but now it seems a national sport and they drive you nuts. Photo collectors are another nuisance group that seem to have emerged in the last 10 years as well. So to try and compensate these are my rules for buyers
1) I will place a pic with my adds of an average specimen of each species I sell. Will not send further pics, but buyers are welcome to come to my house and pick the ones they want
2) I will not except deposits or hold reptiles for anyone anymore(unless a close friend) Been burnt to many times. It is now first through the door with the money gets the animal
3) If I freight interstate will not even apply for a permit(which costs $30ea) till paid in full. In the past I have applied for hundreds of permits only to never here from the buyer again
4) My only garentee is that my animals are eating and healthy at time of sale. Once the animal has left my dwelling its the buyers responsibility. I have had hundreds of animals die on trips from my house to their new homes. Left in car on hot day while having lunch or shopping. Left on dash in the sun, or placed over the exhaust pipe. Don't you know reptiles love high heat. Little Johnny sat on it, Little Johnny squeezed it to death, or broke its back while handling it. You name it its happened to me and they try to get a replacement. No Way.


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 27, 2014)

If you sell reptiles often enough you get wise pretty quickly to tyre kickers and time wasters. If I get so much of a hint from a buyer they are going to be painful I don't deal with them further, simple.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 28, 2014)

I've never bred anything or planned to breed anything. Except just lately I've got common tigers through a bit of accidental enclosure sharing at the wrong time of year :lol: That said I've given most away and will keep the rest until they die of old age. I just can't deal with people at times


----------



## insitu (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah i prefer to give things away or swap between mates to avoid being one of those big breeders/sellers! id prefer mates that like me not ones that just want a good deal but what ever floats your boat i guess

- - - Updated - - -

are your tigers good ones moose?


----------



## Umbral (Feb 28, 2014)

I must have been lucky, I've sold 55 Pygmy Beardies and two womas this year and only had one person mess me around a little. The person that messed me around wasn't a big deal either as at that stage I had a waiting list, just lucky I guess.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 28, 2014)

Snowman said:


> If someone can commit to a payment plan. Say $100 a week. Then why don't they just save the $100 per week and pay in full. I've never understood it.



Well, some people (like myself) don't save up money beforehand because we don't have a reason to. We then see a snake we really want and know that we can pay for it at a reasonable rate; we just don't have the money up front. So, we go into a payment plan and pay it off at proposed rate without any problems. 

Also, I don't fail at life; like you believe people who use payment plans do. I just don't have a reason - prior to finding the ideal snake - to save up for no reason. I know other people save up just in case they need the money, but not everyone does that.

Back to the OP; if it is only concerning a couple snakes then I can see why tyre kickers can be beyond annoying. Though if you are a reasonably sized breeder then it - unfortunately - just becomes part of the lifestyle.


----------



## critterguy (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't fail at life either, my wife and I just budget heavily and stick to it alot, avoid spending what we don't have yet/spending on stuff we know we can't afford, we have a mortgage to stick to and the usual $10k or so in yearly bills of rates etc to save for and pay off each year out of only about $46k yearly between us after tax.

So can't afford to fork out a couple of hundred here and there on pets and other stuff we want but don't need.

Actually if I don't have enough up front for things but know I'll keep spending the money on other small things if I tried to save it I'd rather use a payment plan and pay what I can than use a credit card or loans regularly and get in debt and deeper and deeper in debt, atleast you're only using what you have available, not spending money you don't have/can't repay like so many people do these days.

My wife is the good long term saver, I save short term for a goal fine but no good long term unless it's a big ongoing project and the bits I'm saving are getting used regularly to do work on it ie a vehicle that needs work to use to get around on.

But off that certain view and back onto topic, despite knowing some do payment plans now I would still try to save for a pet and pay upfront rather than payment plan it, never have had that option before and have paid upfront after saving up extra money from a few of my hobbies over several/many months.

And again I don't like tyre kickers as much as any of you do, have had plenty when trying to sell stuff through my hobbies and that is just small amounts I'm asking like $10-$15 and still get people trying to barter me down and stuff me around a heap, let alone how many you guys have had after putting so much effort into breeding and raising the buds you put up for sale.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 2, 2014)

Barrett said:


> Well, some people (like myself) don't save up money beforehand because we don't have a reason to. We then see a snake we really want and know that we can pay for it at a reasonable rate; we just don't have the money up front. So, we go into a payment plan and pay it off at proposed rate without any problems.
> 
> Also, I don't fail at life; like you believe people who use payment plans do. I just don't have a reason - prior to finding the ideal snake - to save up for no reason. I know other people save up just in case they need the money, but not everyone does that.
> 
> Back to the OP; if it is only concerning a couple snakes then I can see why tyre kickers can be beyond annoying. Though if you are a reasonably sized breeder then it - unfortunately - just becomes part of the lifestyle.



To me living without substantial savings and not being ahead in mortgage repayments is failing. Just how I live and how I see things, I'd rather be prepared for a rainy day and live being able to buy what I want when I want. Each to their own...


----------



## schoona (Mar 2, 2014)

^ you are very your way or the highway though I've noticed (which is usually me haha)

Only bought 2 animals, couldn't have had a better experience for first experiences with Tyrons BHP's
The only thing I would do differently is like to inspect in the flesh before purchasing (when paying for good product I think this is fair) however for a lot of breeders that have nice collections and usually have the collection at home, you can understand the reservations about being invited home. I was driving 3 hours ish to get there to pick up though.

But either buy product from them so they know you, or prove experience buying other good product and I think that fear would quickly diminish. Ie a "known" person with a solid collection probably isn't going to be a screw around like fresh guys (like I was, fresh that is not a screw around). 

Payment plans, tough one....I think 1500 > greater possibly with a non refundable deposit but normally, have the money up front, saves everyone time and stress.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 4, 2014)

I feel everyone's pain. Same boat, but it doesn't matter how hard you row, they still like to rock the boat till it tips over. Now I'm like most breeders that don't bother anymore with the stupid questions and requests and yes, I too am becoming very short with them.

I once had a guy wanting to swap his radio and 4 sets of tyres straight out of his HQ Holden... BARGAIN!


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Mar 8, 2014)

Viking_Python said:


> I have had one guy wanting to swap a hatchling for 4 Xbox games and 6 cans of Mother?


LMAO thats gold! definitely one for the books!


----------



## Norm (Mar 8, 2014)

Ramsayi said:


> I still don't take deposits but rather take people at their word.I put an reptile aside for them on the proviso that if their situation changes to let me know right away.Most of the time it works out fine.



I do the same Ramsayi, if I hold a snake for someone that's it, I hold it until they make the purchase or tell me they don't want it, my word is my word. Maybe I won't be in business long .


----------



## wokka (Mar 8, 2014)

Norm said:


> I do the same Ramsayi, if I hold a snake for someone that's it, I hold it until they make the purchase or tell me they don't want it, my word is my word. Maybe I won't be in business long .


On the contry, you'll be in business forever! If i applied that rule i would have say 50 snakes on hold without any response from their intended owners, many with part payment.


----------



## Norm (Mar 8, 2014)

Ha! Yeah Warwick, so far so good for me but I've only had one season of breeding.


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 10, 2014)

BIGBANG said:


> I have recently developed a new respect for breeders and why they can appear short when you make enquires. I'm not a breeder but I have an adult pair of bredli and a trio of sugar gliders up for sale at the moment and I can't believe the crap you gotta put up with, had the bredli sold pretty much got prices on freight for them bought a tub to ship them in got times on flights only to be told his missus said no, then ya get them ones that want payment plans, then ya get ones that ask for photos even tho you have some on ya adds, and that's just for the snakes, the gliders have bought the best ones in, people enquiring about weather I have babies for sale, or emails starting with "I'm not interested but....." Had one that didn't want the enclosure , ok I'll do that work out a price agreed on then will you take $100 a week...NO will you take $150 a week...No, oh ok will you just sell me a pair instead of all 3 NNNNOOOO I won't. Then get cranky when you tell them to stop wasting ya time! Anyway my new adds now start with NO TIME WASTERS, yes you require a licence for these animals, no I don't do payment plans AND FOR CHRIST SAKE IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE MONEY DO NOT ENQUIRE ABOUT THESE ANIMALS!!!!!!



I know your frustrated, but try not to look rude to a potential sale; or somepeople just wont buy.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 10, 2014)

If i dont have the money up front for a reptile i make an enquiry first and go from there. I paid $600 for a trio of hatchling ridge tailed monitor early last year. I sent the seller a message asking how many he had left and if he was expecting a second clutch, seller said they had 2 remaining and were waiting on second clutch to hatch and gave me a rough date. I scrapped the cash together (seperate to our holiday/house deposit money) a few weeks before they were due, i think sent the seller and message asking them to let me know when they were ready.

I also enquired about a hatchling jungle python a few weeks back and asked if they would swap some bearded dragons (they have a fair collection already of the), he responded saying he need the cash and wouldnt swap. I got back to him saying if i get the cash together and he still has one then i wish to purchase one.

I dont believe i have wasted anyones time with theses enquires at all as i did or will purchase the animals if i have the funds available. Some people have the money for new reptiles just sitting there waiting for something to pop up, other people are waiting on sales themselves go be able the afford new reptiles. I budget myself yearly for any new purchases, last year i spend just over my limit of $1000 and this year have only spent $200.


Rick


----------



## 2.3casper (Mar 10, 2014)

i honestly think sellers can be too cagey these days, i see hundreds of adds saying PM or text for pics then complaints about pic collectors! i for one wouldnt buy anything i havent seen and kicked the crap out of its tyres, people seem to think if they put a high price on something people wont ask many questions and assume its good quality, but really how am i going to know what im handing you money for unless i ask you 101 questions............................... ( I 2 that and that's the way it has to be if you do not like it don't sell stuff sometimes selling things is harder than breeding your pets


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 10, 2014)

2.3casper said:


> but really how am i going to know what im handing you money for unless i ask you 101 questions...............................



Nothing wrong with that.Just make sure you ask your 101 questions in a couple of emails not 101 emails each asking an individual question.


----------

